# [Enemy Territory] Encore le son (réglé)

## TrizoLakai

Bonsoir,

Information système : 

```
trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ uname -a

Linux Athlou 2.6.18-rc7 #1 Tue Sep 19 22:26:32 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ 
```

Alors je n'ai pas le son sur ET. 

I

 *Quote:*   

> Je sais qu'il faut le suport oss : je l'ai. Preuve :
> 
> ```
> trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ lsmod | grep oss
> 
> ...

 

II

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai lu ce tips :
> 
> ```
> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
> ```
> ...

 

J'aimerais ne pas etre onliger d'installer esound ou arts comme le préconise http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_ALSA_with_Quake3/Enemy-Territory

Mais si vous pensez que c'est indispensable : lequel est le plus mieux ?

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: Last edited by TrizoLakai on Sat Oct 07, 2006 10:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

salut

Tu n'auras meme  aucun son    :Wink: 

Peut etre as tu oublié de charger  un module, quelle est ta carte son ?

S'il n'existe pas , il va falloir ajouter le support  de ta carte dans le kernel.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Les modules hors oss sont chargés. Le son fonctionne avec audacious par exemple, mplayer etc. Mais si tu veux ma liste complète de modules snd je peux te la donner ce soir.

----------

## ryo-san

lut

ok , je savais pas que ca fonctionnais ormis E.T

Pour les modules , ce n'est  pas la peine , si ca marche.

Ce que tu pourrais faire c 'est  lancer E.T dans un terminal et coller ici le log ( juste le necessaire plz ) dans un premier temps.Last edited by ryo-san on Fri Sep 22, 2006 6:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bob1977

Dans mon /etc/conf.d/local.start, j'ai ça:

```

echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss

echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
```

 Essaye de mettre la deuxième ligne et teste ET. Peut-etre que ca marchera. Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu n'as pas ce répertoire dans /proc

----------

## TrizoLakai

J'avais mal lu ton message   :Surprised: 

Alors : 

```
Athlou ~ # find /proc/asound/ -iname "pcm0*"

Athlou ~ # 
```

```
Athlou ~ # find /proc/asound/ -iname "pcm*"

/proc/asound/pcm

Athlou ~ # 
```

```
Athlou ~ # cd /proc/asound/pcm 

bash: cd: /proc/asound/pcm: N'est pas un répertoire

Athlou ~ # 
```

Merci tout de même mais ce n'est pas encore ça  :Sad: 

----------

## S_Oz

Je crois que tu as un problème de configuration du son.    :Very Happy: 

Tu ne dois pas créer les fichiers et dossiers dans /proc!   :Wink: 

Tu peux connaitre les capacités de ta carte grâce à la commande suivante:

```
cat /proc/asound/pcm
```

----------

## TrizoLakai

```
trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-02: Intel ICH - IEC958 : NVidia CK804 - IEC958 : playback 1

00-01: Intel ICH - MIC ADC : NVidia CK804 - MIC ADC : capture 1

00-00: Intel ICH : NVidia CK804 : playback 1 : capture 1

trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ 
```

edit : 

```
trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss 

snd_mixer_oss 

snd_seq_oss  

snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq    

snd_seq_device

snd_intel8x0 

snd_ac97_codec

snd_ac97_bus 

snd_pcm 

snd_timer 

snd 

snd_page_alloc 

trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ 
```

On sait jamais.

----------

## ryo-san

tu as installé alsa-oss ?

```

* media-libs/alsa-oss

     Available versions:  1.0.10-r1 1.0.11 ~1.0.12

     Installed:           1.0.11

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture OSS compatibility layer.

```

EDIT: 

...si tu utilises les drivers externes ...

sinon verifie dans le kernel si tu as bien l'emulation oss par alsa.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Bin oui j'ai lémulation oss (enfin je pense), parce que comme tu peux voir dans la liste des modules ils y a du "oss"

----------

## TrizoLakai

Ai-je tort ?   :Question: 

Bon si vous ne trouvez pas de solutions pour moi, pouvez me dire qui de esound ou de arts est le mieux ?

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

esound est complètement buggé. Je te conseille arts.

----------

## Darkael

TrizoLakai:

Apparement tu utilises un noyau 2.6.18. Or pour le 2.6.18 je vois qu'il y a une option "Verbose procfs contents" dans la catégorie ALSA. Il faudrait peut-être la mettre à oui pour avoir les répertoires qui te manquent dans /proc, pour utiliser l'astuce du wiki.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Merci mais je l'ai activé et ce n'est pas ça :'(

```
trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`/.config | grep VERBOS

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON is not set

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ 
```

----------

## TrizoLakai

Encore mieux comme preuves :   :Surprised: 

```
Athlou proc # gunzip -dc /proc/config.gz | grep PROCFS

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

Athlou proc # 
```

```
Athlou proc # ls /proc/asound/card0/

codec97#0  id  intel8x0  oss_mixer

Athlou proc # 
```

De plus j'ai installé esound (oui j'ai voulu suivre ton conseilles NetFab mais ça m'installait trop de dependances :/), et voici le résultat de la commande : trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ esddsp --mmap et

 *Quote:*   

> ------- sound initialization -------
> 
> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
> 
> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
> ...

 

Alors vous avez des idées pour moi ?   :Sad: 

edit : si je lance audacious avec le plugin de sortit "alsa" est-ce qu'il utilise esd (ou esd gère t-il ceci ou pas ?) Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Athlou proc # gunzip -dc /proc/config.gz | grep PROCFS
> 
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas de solution pour toi, mais juste une découverte. La commande que tu as utilisée est l'équivalente de zgrep PROCFS /proc/config.gz

Dans le même genre, il y a aussi zcmp, zcat et d'autres encore

----------

## TrizoLakai

Oooo Merci beaucoup. J'espère la retenir celle-ci :p

----------

## S_Oz

Peux tu donner le log sur la partie initialisation du son de ET.

```
------- sound initialization -------
```

Si il n'arrive pas a ouvrir le /dev/dsp alors c'est qu'il est:

soit utilisé (vérifier les démons, mettre la bonne option dans l'émulation alsa-oss) 

soit tu n'appartient pas au groupe audio.(te mettre dans le groupe audio)

----------

## TrizoLakai

Récapitulatif sans esd : 

```
------- sound initialization -------

/dev/dsp: Input/output error

Could not mmap /dev/dsp

------------------------------------
```

```
trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ groups 

wheel audio cdrom video games usb users trizolakai scanner

trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ 
```

```
trizolakai@Athlou /proc/asound/card0 $ ls

codec97#0  id  intel8x0  oss_mixer

trizolakai@Athlou /proc/asound/card0 $ 
```

```
top - 15:13:13 up  5:08,  3 users,  load average: 0.44, 0.71, 0.66

Tasks:  56 total,   2 running,  54 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 19.5%us,  2.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 77.5%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.3%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   1028352k total,   614720k used,   413632k free,      204k buffers

Swap:   979956k total,        0k used,   979956k free,   443804k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                                                                                                              

 6264 trizolak  16   0 80672  19m 4556 S 17.2  1.9  34:53.31 enlightenment-0                                                                                                                                       

 6250 root      15   0 87756  36m 7988 S  3.0  3.6  11:35.83 X                                                                                                                                                     

 8114 trizolak  15   0 28820 5764 2472 R  1.0  0.6   0:00.16 xterm                                                                                                                                                 

 6518 trizolak  16   0 95620  52m  11m S  0.7  5.2   1:47.08 opera                                                                                                                                                 

    1 root      15   0  2608  576  492 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.41 init                                                                                                                                                  

    2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0                                                                                                                                           

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 ksoftirqd/0                                                                                                                                           

    4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0                                                                                                                                            

    5 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.12 events/0                                                                                                                                              

    6 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper                                                                                                                                               

    7 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread                                                                                                                                               

   11 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 kblockd/0                                                                                                                                             

   12 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid                                                                                                                                                

  141 root      16  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod                                                                                                                                               

  195 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush                                                                                                                                               

  196 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.28 pdflush                                                                                                                                               

  197 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kswapd0                                                                                                                                               

  198 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0                                                                                                                                                 

  199 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.12 xfslogd/0                                                                                                                                             

  200 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 xfsdatad/0                                                                                                                                            

  296 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kpsmoused                                                                                                                                             

  625 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd                                                                                                                                                 

 1167 root      13  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/0                                                                                                                                                 

 1168 root      13  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata_aux                                                                                                                                               

 1176 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_0                                                                                                                                             

 1177 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_1                                                                                                                                             

 1208 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_2                                                                                                                                             

 1209 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_3                                                                                                                                             

 1417 root      13  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kmirrord                                                                                                                                              

 1931 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 xfsbufd                                                                                                                                               

 1932 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 xfssyncd                                                                                                                                              

 2896 root      17  -4  7504 1188  356 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.35 udevd                                                                                                                                                 

 3180 root      12  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 kgameportd                                                                                                                                            

 5745 root      18   0  2596  524  432 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 acpid                                                                                                                                                 

 5780 root      15   0  7116  624  432 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                             

 5888 root      18   0 10176  752  584 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 cron                                     
```

----------

## S_Oz

Peux-tu donner tes alias qui sont dans le fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa.

Si il n'arrive pas à faire le mmap c'est qu'il n'a pas un accès direct au périphérique.

La solution et donc du type:

```
echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss

echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
```

Mais il faut que tu réussisses à faire apparaître les /proc/asound/card0/pcm?? sur ton système.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *S_Oz wrote:*   

> Peux-tu donner tes alias qui sont dans le fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa.

 

```
trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ cat /etc/modules.d/alsa 

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.5 2006/06/13 10:18:25 uberlord Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

# OSS/Free portion

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

trizolakai@Athlou ~ $
```

 *S_Oz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si il n'arrive pas à faire le mmap c'est qu'il n'a pas un accès direct au périphérique.
> 
> La solution et donc du type:
> ...

 

Je compte sur vous  :Smile: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

A A !!!

Quand j'ai démaré mon noyau sans le initramfs de genkernel : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504750.html

J'ai accés au fichier pour l'astuce, et donc ça fonctionne   :Cool: 

Merci beaucoup

----------

